# Star Trek: Of Gods and Men



## Clark Kent (Oct 7, 2006)

*Star Trek: Of Gods and Men
By Silent Bob - Sat, 07 Oct 2006 05:05:28 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

*Star Trek: Of Gods and Men*, an all-new three-part mini-series webisode featuring many Trek alumni, wrapped production October 1 in Los Angeles.

Los Angeles, Calif. (PRWEB) October 3, 2006 -- Star Trek: Of Gods and Men, an all-new three-part mini-series webisode featuring many Trek alumni, wrapped production October 1 in Los Angeles. A 40th anniversary gift to Star Trek?s loyal fans, Star Trek: Of Gods and Men will be released exclusively on the Internet as downloads, each 30 minutes in length. The first trailer can be viewed on the official website, http://www.startrekofgodsandmen.com/ .

Star Trek: Of Gods and Men stars Walter Koenig, Nichelle Nichols and Grace Lee Whitney (Uhura, Chekov and Rand of the original series) along with Alan Ruck (Captain John Harriman of the 7th feature film, Star Trek Generations). Joining them are Garrett Wang and Ethan Phillips (Voyager); Cirroc Lofton, Chase Masterson and JG Hertzler (Deep Space Nine), Gary Graham and Crystal Allen (Enterprise), *Herb Jefferson (Battlestar Galactica)* plus Tim Russ (Voyager), who also directed. The same team that created the hit ?Roddenberry on Patrol,? currently in DVD release also directed by Russ is producing the webisode. 

"What we have achieved thus far has gone way beyond my expectations,? said Tim Russ, OGAM director. ?The majority of the film was shot without key personnel and critical materials in a number of production areas. It has been quite difficult getting through the process as a result. The cast and crew have been tremendous, working extremely hard to achieve our goals. I think the fans will be absolutely amazed with the film when it's finished. I can't wait until we release OGAM, and I look forward to the reactions."

Producer Sky Douglas Conway and Deep Space Nine freelance storywriters Jack Trevino and Ethan H. Calk wrote OGAM. Director of photography is Doug Knapp. In addition, many artists in the field of makeup and lighting have joined them for what is sure to be a history-making event. 

Star Trek: Of Gods and Men was produced in association with NewVoyages.com and was filmed in part on the ?New Voyages? set in New York state as well as locations in Los Angeles. A Christmas 2006 release is anticipated. For more information, visit http://www.startrekofgodsandmen.com/


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2006)

This is the part that caught my eye:



> Star Trek: Of Gods and Men stars Walter Koenig, Nichelle Nichols and Grace Lee Whitney (Uhura, Chekov and Rand of the original series) along with Alan Ruck (Captain John Harriman of the 7th feature film, Star Trek Generations). Joining them are Garrett Wang and Ethan Phillips (Voyager); Cirroc Lofton, Chase Masterson and JG Hertzler (Deep Space Nine), Gary Graham and Crystal Allen (Enterprise), Herb Jefferson (Battlestar Galactica) plus Tim Russ (Voyager), who also directed.



The trailer looks interesting to say the least.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 7, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh yeah!  It's on like Donkey Kong! (one of my wife's favorite catchphrases)

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 13, 2007)

If you got to the site, you can see a comical explanation of why it is STILL in delays.  Check the trailer out also.  It looks pretty dang good.

AoG


----------



## Sukerkin (May 13, 2007)

I'm awaiting this one with quite some excitement (and no, it's not just because I used to have an immense crush on Yeoman Rand when I was a kid ).


----------



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> This is the part that caught my eye:



This is what caught mine...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2007)

I like that part.


----------

